# Expansion tank installation instructions?



## schan (Dec 23, 2004)

I have a 95 BMW 525i. The radiator keeps losing water. I checked and see no leaks in the radiator, or the hoses, or the water pump. The expansion tank lip has a small crack, and I think maybe the cap cannot seal against a cracked lip. So I think I should replace the expansion tank. 

Anyone have any installation instructions or procedures for replacing the radiator expansion tank?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I haven't done one but I can't imagine they are too difficult. Mostly just poke your head in there and take a hard look.


----------

